# Khs Dj 100



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

So hows THIS compared to the chucker 2.0? 
Better or worse investment?








Which is the better bike?


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

I just got off of the phone with my local bike shop at he said KHS isn't good quality and a GT is better... Damn saleman always screwing with me. what do you guys think?
The specs
Size 26" wheel 
V-brakes front & rear 
SPECIFICATIONS Spec 
Name DJ 100 
Fork Mrzoochi MZ Comp 100mm DISC COMPATABLE
Headset Pig Cr Mo 1 1/8 th theadless Frame Cr Mo steel, DISC COMPATABLE 
Rims Weinmann XP2002 double wall 2.3/Wheels , aluminum 
Hubs Formula alloy DISC COMPATABLE 
Spokes 36 Black
Tires 2.2" x 26 inch Kenda Karma
Frame size 15 inch
Crankset Black 36 tooth CrMo hollow with 10 splin cartrige bb
Freewheel 8 speed
Grips black 
Stem , aluminum 
Brake Levers Tecktro, aluminum


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

About 20 people viewed this and have no information?:madman:


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

They send a DJ bike out with reflectors?:nono: Reflectors are the devil...I've broken a deraillur hanger on my XC bike thanks to them (it got caught in the chain somehow and just snapped it)


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

ok... Hows the bike perform?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Khs Dj100*



Dice said:


> ok... Hows the bike perform?


I rode a complete DJ100 Frame, with most of the components from the stock bike with the exception of Brakes, Wheels, and Fork. For what it is the bikes fine. I broke the seat, and killed the POS bash on the chain ring, but if you remove the bash, and add a regular chain guide, or!!!! go single speed it won't be an issue.

The only problems with the frame are its weight, and the lenght of the rear triangle. But if you can get over those two things, you'll love it. Its similar to an Azonic Steelhead, in size and weight.

I stopped riding mine after buying a DK Xenia frame, I wanted something lighter with a shorter rear triangle, but now the DK is gone, and the KHS is still here. The plan I think is to try using it for 4X, and the occasional DH adventure.

Its Cheap Strong and has a good warranty, I would buy it again.

But I also love Red Dwarf and Black Adder!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

I personally own this bike and Its a great beginner bike, Much better than the Chucker, the only problems I had with it was the stock fork and the wheels, and the tires and how long the rear triangle was. Heres a pic of mine, I now have an STP:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

wharever that bike shop was, I wouldent shop there after hearing about what he said to you. that guy's a retard. if almost everyone online is telling you to get the KHS, than get the freaking KHS for gods sake. its brand new, it'll hold up just fine, get it !


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, well you're always telling people to buy Ibex and the p.2, does that mean we should do it? No.

In my eyes, both brands are low end. They make some decent higher end stuff, I think the upper end GT is better than KHS. You probably called a GT dealer. Dealers will spew all kinds of sh!t at you. Specialized... well... They're just full of it. I cannot stand the rep, and it was hard enough to understand my boss without him having Specialized's dick in his mouth. I had a lot more respect for the company till I started working for one of their dealers. Specialized can't weld a rear end right for their lives. That's why many of the frames use conical bushings; it helps compensate for the misallignment. Specialized tries to cut costs at every corner: using steel steerers instead of aluminum, having thinner rotors stamped to cut costs, using [email protected] tubes, substandard wheel builds from the factory, etc, etc. They are pretty decent about frame warranty, I'll give them that.

In the end, it comes down to riding the bike and deciding for yourself whether you like it or not (and not listening to todd_freeride). Haha.


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright, thanks guys.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Yeah, well you're always telling people to buy Ibex and the p.2, does that mean we should do it? No.
> 
> In my eyes, both brands are low end. They make some decent higher end stuff, I think the upper end GT is better than KHS. You probably called a GT dealer. Dealers will spew all kinds of sh!t at you. Specialized... well... They're just full of it. I cannot stand the rep, and it was hard enough to understand my boss without him having Specialized's dick in his mouth. I had a lot more respect for the company till I started working for one of their dealers. Specialized can't weld a rear end right for their lives. That's why many of the frames use conical bushings; it helps compensate for the misallignment. Specialized tries to cut costs at every corner: using steel steerers instead of aluminum, having thinner rotors stamped to cut costs, using [email protected] tubes, substandard wheel builds from the factory, etc, etc. They are pretty decent about frame warranty, I'll give them that.
> 
> In the end, it comes down to riding the bike and deciding for yourself whether you like it or not (and not listening to todd_freeride). Haha.


you are a retard, you know that, right ? look at the GT, then the KHS...its not that hard to tell wich one is a better bike ut:


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

K, bought the KHS, thanks guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Dice said:


> K, bought the KHS, thanks guys!:thumbsup:


Just wondering, Dice, did you like the KHS?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Good thing I check my e-mail guy. KHS was an alright bike but i sold it after a summer of owning. Very uncomfortable for me in the air. But that was a looooooong time ago. If i were to buy a mountain bike again, it would probably be a P series after riding my buddies. Very nimble and flick able. But I've left pedal bikes and moved on to bigger more expensive toys. Which isn't necessarily a good thing.


----------

